# Test GPU values



## _DoomD_ (Apr 22, 2017)

Here are some values referring to GPU

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Multimedia\SystemProfile\Tasks\Games]
"Scheduling Category"="High"
"SFIO Priority"="High"
"Background Only"="False"
"Priority"=dword:00000001
"Clock Rate"=dword:00002710
"GPU Priority"=dword:00000001
"Affinity"=dword:00000000

Could anyone give me the values in your Lumia 950/950XL? Those value is found by @xxJMarian but from a PC forum. so i need your mobile values. Thank you!


----------



## MagicAndre1981 (Apr 22, 2017)

My 950XL on 15063.138 has those values:

"Scheduling Category"="Medium"
"SFIO Priority"="Normal"
"Background Only"="False"
"Priority"=dword:00000002
"Clock Rate = 10000 (but I don't know if IT shows it as decimal or hexa)
"GPU Priority"=dword:00000008
"Affinity"=dword:00000000


----------



## Ferrybigger (Apr 22, 2017)

It's look like 735 details ?


----------



## marianodelfino (Apr 22, 2017)

The full source for anyone who want to run tests

GPU - Perfomance Tweaks


----------



## Ferrybigger (Apr 22, 2017)

very useful


----------



## _DoomD_ (Apr 22, 2017)

MagicAndre1981 said:


> My 950XL on 15063.138 has those values:
> 
> "Scheduling Category"="Medium"
> "SFIO Priority"="Normal"
> ...

Click to collapse



i am surprised!! it has them same values as in my lumia 920. Need some dev who understand what are these value for.


----------



## Ferrybigger (Apr 23, 2017)

_DoomD_ said:


> i am surprised!! it has them same values as in my lumia 920. Need some dev who understand what are these value for.

Click to collapse



It's not about hardware it's exactly gtx 1050ti
It's a number in windows platform


----------



## Swordfishx86 (Apr 25, 2017)

_DoomD_ said:


> i am surprised!! it has them same values as in my lumia 920. Need some dev who understand what are these value for.

Click to collapse



"Need some dev" god, damnit! what sould a "dev" (whatever that might be) do other than look up the docs??

https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/windows/desktop/ms684247(v=vs.85).aspx

Please, for gods sake. stop being a baby and learn to use google.

// Disclaimer: asm (r-), C99 (r/w), C++x14 (r/w), C# (r/w-), Java (r/w-), ..., and capable of using google.


----------



## _DoomD_ (Apr 26, 2017)

Swordfishx86 said:


> "Need some dev" god, damnit! what sould a "dev" (whatever that might be) do other than look up the docs??
> 
> https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/windows/desktop/ms684247(v=vs.85).aspx
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



u think that i dont search gg before asking? stop thinking like everybody can understand all terminologies in IT aspect!!!

Do u know what does " odontogenic tumors are the most common tumors in jaws and ameloblastoma is the most common neoplasm" mean? 

a "dev" is a person who can translate those informations into common English so that everyone can understand! ok? English isnt my mother-tongue language so i'm too stupid to understand what does it talk about. ok?


----------



## Swordfishx86 (Apr 29, 2017)

_DoomD_ said:


> Do u know what does "odontogenic tumors are the most common tumors in jaws and ameloblastoma is the most common neoplasm" mean?

Click to collapse



after spending 3 minutes on google and wikipedia, yes, i know what you're talking about. Your example states that ameloblastoma, a rarely malignant tumor, are the most common amongst different neoplasms, cells that show abnormal patterns in growth but are per say wheter malign or not. If that statement only applies to upper and lower jaw (odontogenic cells) or to neoplasms in general is not clear without further context (source?). But I'm not here to discuss medicine with you nor interested in those facts. if i were, i'd look them up.



_DoomD_ said:


> English isnt my mother-tongue language so i'm too stupid to understand what does it talk about. ok?

Click to collapse



English is not my native language either. Thats no (real) excuse.

You have the ability to learn. All Humans do - so i sincerely believe. Stop whining for support from "Devs" without doing your homework. God Damnit!!


----------



## pijalaccount (May 10, 2017)

i tested best value for these Games
"Scheduling Category"="Medium"
"SFIO Priority"="High"
"Background Only"="False"
"Priority"=dword:00000001
"Clock Rate"=dword:00002710
"GPU Priority"=dword:00000008
"Affinity"=dword:0000000e

And for audio
"Scheduling Category"="High"
"SFIO Priority"="Normal"
"Background Only"="False"
"Priority"=dword:00000007
"Clock Rate"=dword:00002710
"GPU Priority"=dword:00000008
"Affinity"=dword:00000001

better to separate core for games and audio


----------

